# Wearing a tail



## Cami (Jun 24, 2012)

I apologize in advance if a similar thread has been posted.

So I just ordered a tail keychain online, basically a long faux fur tail with a clip at the top so you can wear it on your belt loop as a tail. Who else has a tail that they wear out in public? Do you wear your tail proudly or are you worried other people might think its strange? Are you sporting a cat tail, fox tail, wolf tail, raccoon tail....what kind of tail do you like to wear?


----------



## HillyRoars (Jun 24, 2012)

I wear mine occasionally for the silly fun~

Also its just a odd wolf tail and my second attempt at making yarn tails  But Oh geeze the upkeep of brushing it with a long shirt that bunches it blarg!


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 24, 2012)

Im getting one soon, I will probably only wear it around other furries. C:


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 24, 2012)

I wear my ears and tail, and fuzzy armwarmers with blue pawpads on the underside, occasionally, for fun.

I have two pairs of black cat ears. One fake, one rabbit.
I have the aforementioned armwarmers, that were a commission.
And I have a long back short-pile cat tail, a smaller fuzzier black cat tail, and a real fox tail that's kind of black and silver.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 24, 2012)

I wear mine everywhere I'm not going somewhere formal to show that I like being Furry. And when I'm going sompleace formal, I wear at least one small badge underneath my shirt.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a tail that I wear to conventions. It looks dumb but I think it is a fun and goofy thing to do. I'd never wear it anywhere else though.


----------



## SmikKet (Jun 24, 2012)

usually when I'm just spending a day publicly with other friends who have tails, I wear it. I wear it to school on days that I feel overly proud. But not all the time.


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a shitty home-made one that I made from scrap materials. I don't wear it out in public or at conventions, since it's way too small and the coloring is all wrong.


----------



## SiLJinned (Jun 24, 2012)

My sona is a guinea pig so I don't have to worry about tails, they don't even have visible ones, hahah.

On another note, not based on my sona, I've never really bothered with tail accessories, shit might happen if I wear that kind of stuff in general public, and I'd see no point wearing such a thing at home either. Same goes with collars.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 24, 2012)

Where do you even get these things?

I don't want a tail, but I wouldn't mind one of those hats with ears on them.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Jun 24, 2012)

Cami said:


> are you worried other people might think its strange?



Psssh, what other people think? Who asked them? I wear my foxhat everywhere, and my tail too.


----------



## Morely (Jun 24, 2012)

I've worn my tail out and about before. Its all good fun!


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 24, 2012)

I used to wear my purple husky one to work when I did my night security job. 

It really freaked the drunk and high people I'd encounter.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jun 24, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> I used to wear my purple husky one to work when I did my night security job.
> 
> It really freaked the drunk and high people I'd encounter.


A fursuit would have been even better for freaking out people.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't have a tail, quite want one and would wear it sparingly, for fear of damaging it more than other people's judgements.


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Jun 24, 2012)

Whenever I get one I will probably wear it often, but i dont think I can get one anytime soon. :sad:


----------



## Lukar (Jun 24, 2012)

I got a wolf tail last year that attaches to a belt/beltloop via a small chain. It's not a dragon tail, but it does get the job done, and it is fun to wear.  I don't wear it often, though; only if I'm with other furs who're wearing their tails. I would have worn mine when I was with some other local furs last night, but I didn't know everyone was wearing theirs.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Jun 24, 2012)

I've never done it, but I've always wanted to try it once.


----------



## Conker (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't have one, but if I were to go to a con of some kind, I'd probably get one for the lulz. I like them well enough as an accessory (god knows why), but I've no place/reason to wear one or own one.


----------



## Littlerock (Jun 24, 2012)

I wear a shorty yarn raccoon tail once in a while, just for fun.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 25, 2012)

I wear mine in public if I'm at Knotts Berry Farm or Disneyland.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm sure further down the line, I will get one eventually. But my family is still weirded out by me wearing a smegging collar. =/


----------



## WingDog (Jun 25, 2012)

Wear mine at cons or special events (on my birthday...I do what I want.)


----------



## Bark (Jun 25, 2012)

I bought a tail at AnthroCon this year, and so far I've only worn it there.  I really don't plan on wearing it out in public unless I am presented with a gaggle of tail wearing friends to associate myself with. I did have a raccoon tail that was attached to one of my bags until the sinew wore and it came off. Apparently it occasionally looked as if I were wearing it.

My collar, on the other hand, I tend to wear in public for shits and giggles all the time.


----------



## Decaffeinated (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a bushy white fox tail I wear sometimes. I used to wear it out in public quite often.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 25, 2012)

ugh reminds me that a few days ago some kid came into my store wearing a tail. Wasn't sure if she was a furfag or just a regular weirdo so I didn't ask it about it.


----------



## Cami (Jun 25, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Where do you even get these things?
> 
> I don't want a tail, but I wouldn't mind one of those hats with ears on them.



I couldn't find a tail keychain at any store..not matter where I looked, so I had to resort to buying online (which I usually avoid since shipping charges to Canada can be so expensive). The hat I'm wearing in my avatar is called a spirithood ( www.spirithoods.com ), I bought it at a local store that sells them, they're expensive but great quality and fun to wear ! I have seen knock off versions and similar animal hats with ears, if you look online you might be able to find some. Other than ebay, I'm not quite sure where to look >.<




Kluuvdar said:


> Psssh, what other people think? Who asked them? I wear my foxhat everywhere, and my tail too.



Haha yeah, I wear my wolf hat every chance I get, and I've actually gotta quite a few compliments on it! I know once I get my tail I'll be wearing it all the time c:


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 25, 2012)

Had one I bought at Spencers(when I worked there) wore it all the time there along with my collar, then the tail kept falling apart and I got tired of fixing it and it falling apart again(crappy design overall). One of these days I'll just sew my own...


----------



## Wulfe (Jun 25, 2012)

Bought one at a local con I go to. Only time I ever wear it is when I go, I honestly dont think I could pull it off wearing it in public. My collar on the other hand I used to wear all the time in public but things were awkward when I wore it around my family so I just stopped wearing it all together. Kind of a shame too, I felt more confident when wearing it too.

Just an opinion here...Girls can get away with wearing A LOT of "weird" accessories such as tails/collars as opposed to guys.


----------



## Kivaari (Jun 25, 2012)

I got a really nice one at Anthrocon, I'll probably wear it during the rare times I actually walk somewhere. Or perhaps I could add a rack and skirt guard to a bike and it would be safe to ride with one.


----------



## Midnight-Shadow (Jun 25, 2012)

Wulfe said:


> Just an opinion here...Girls can get away with wearing A LOT of "weird" accessories such as tails/collars as opposed to guys.



This is the one thing that would put me off wearing a collar or a tail in public. A girl wearing a collar looks kinda sexy (no offense ladies), while a guy wearing a collar screams "homosexual" to most people, even when you are completely straight.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 25, 2012)

Midnight-Shadow said:


> while a guy wearing a collar screams "homosexual" to most people, even when you are completely straight.



Hey, I'm not complaining. l=)


----------



## natari the husky (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a really crappy homemade tail I wore everyday for two months when I first made it. xD  
I got some very strange looks and questions but it was funny. Two people tried to pull it off on the first day.
I still wear it along with my collar once in a blue moon though.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 25, 2012)

I make tails.

I only wear mine to furmeets, furcons, and sometimes anime cons. I don't see a reason to wear one everyday.



Midnight-Shadow said:


> This is the one thing that would put me off wearing a collar or a tail in public. A girl wearing a collar looks kinda sexy (no offense ladies), while a guy wearing a collar screams "homosexual" to most people, even when you are completely straight.



It doesn't scream "homo" it just screams either "masochist", "Submissive", or "Obvious wierdo off his meds".



Wulfe said:


> Just an opinion here...Girls can get away with wearing A LOT of "weird" accessories such as tails/collars as opposed to guys.



Correction, "Attractive girls". Not everyone can get away with it.


----------



## Midnight-Shadow (Jun 25, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> It doesn't scream "homo" it just screams either "masochist", "Submissive", or "Obvious wierdo off his meds".



I remember a time when all the gays wore collars, regardless of whether they were masochistic/submissive or not. This was in Brighton, the gay capital of Europe. You are right though, and although I am all of those things (minus the weirdo part), to be labled as one just for wearing a collar disgusts me. I hate this kind of stereotyping that some people do.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a tail I commissioned from skahlly and bir...its so pretty OwO

But I wear it every once in a while. I would wear it more but I need some friends to go with....

But once I wear it be it for halloween or a convention it mostly stays on the entire day. People smile when they see me. (not in the "oh look she's such a dork" kind of way"


----------



## Fantasy_Fox_315 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a black/gray and white fox tail. I try and wear it at lest once a month just for the fun of it. Most of my friends wont go in big places well im wearing it tho. XD


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 26, 2012)

Midnight-Shadow said:


> This is the one thing that would put me off wearing a collar or a tail in public. A girl wearing a collar looks kinda sexy (no offense ladies), while a guy wearing a collar screams "homosexual" to most people, even when you are completely straight.


This is why you learn to not give a fuck what random/normal people think. I get stared at near continuously when I wear my collar at the mall or off, but I don't give two shits if it aint a friend.


----------



## Midnight-Shadow (Jun 26, 2012)

Jaxinc said:


> This is why you learn to not give a fuck what random/normal people think. I get stared at near continuously when I wear my collar at the mall or off, but I don't give two shits if it aint a friend.



I guess I need to develop a thicker skin.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jun 26, 2012)

Only around Halloween.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 26, 2012)

I wear my neon pixel paw shirts all the time and have only had positive complements.  Twice with my tail and collar.


----------



## Sar (Jun 26, 2012)

No, but I am making a better Citra tail (the last attempt was horrible). I am gonna save it for some cons.


----------



## CatWaffles (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a little keychain tail I received at AC that I wear everyday since it's attached to my key ring. It's really more a small accessory though and not super noticeable, like a necklace or something I guess. I know a few kids at my school that wear these long keychain tails that they buy at hot topic though.


----------



## Piroshki (Jun 26, 2012)

I've got a silver fox tail that I bought at the local renaissance festival a couple years ago. I generally just wear it around my house and occasionally at friends' houses, though more recently I haven't been wearing it much at all. The only times I wear it out in public are at cons, the ren fest, Halloween, and if I decide to wear it to a friend's party and we end up going somewhere. If one of my [3] friends who also have tails wear theirs, too, then I don't mind going out in public with it, but otherwise I prefer to avoid it.


----------



## burakki (Jun 26, 2012)

I've thought about trying to get/make one, but every time i think about it, i don't know if i'd be comfortable wearing it around in public. I'm pretty sure my family would have several issues with it though, even though they're very accepting and don't care about anything else i do


----------



## Traven V (Jun 27, 2012)

I've wore mine a few times, one time someone actually honked at me (I don't believe malicious intent) walked through a mall a few times as well


----------



## Dokid (Jun 27, 2012)

CatWaffles said:


> I have a little keychain tail I received at AC that I wear everyday since it's attached to my key ring. It's really more a small accessory though and not super noticeable, like a necklace or something I guess. I know a few kids at my school that wear these long keychain tails that they buy at hot topic though.



Those things are cheaply made....not to mention a rip off


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jun 28, 2012)

I have a lovely skunk tail of my OC Penny and I wear it around friends. I wore my OC Penni's tail out it public a couple of times, it's fun.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 28, 2012)

Dare I ask how much that cost you? I haven't tried to have mine made due to cost.


----------



## Aden (Jun 28, 2012)

I love my tail
unfortunately I have approximately zero desire to wear it in public


----------



## Tao (Jun 28, 2012)

I've got a puffball bunny tail, but I'm planning to commission one like my fursona's tail. I wear it sometimes but I'm not dumb about it like some people  It's like this button on my jacket that says "I <3 DICK." I'd wear it to a party but not to work or class!


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Jun 28, 2012)

As a dragon, I'm sort of in a weird spot about tails.  Like, I'd really want one.  But, it always seems like dragon tails (or tails for any sort of reptilian creature) are really unwieldy and don't like to sit properly.  I'd like to find a good one that fits my style (no spines, no large scales).  Any tips, or examples of such?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 28, 2012)

Look around at a fabric store or one online and find material that suits your tail.


----------



## Little Ghost (Jun 28, 2012)

I have a tail that I wear every now and then if I'm in a fun mood, but it's not even accurate to my species and I get a lot of odd looks for wearing it, so I generally don't. It's mostly for cons, parties and stuff.


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Jun 28, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Look around at a fabric store or one online and find material that suits your tail.



Well I'm not looking to make a tail.  I'm looking to purchase one.  Because I have zero artistic ability.


----------



## bkatt500 (Jun 28, 2012)

I have a lovely coyote tail I bought at a Renaissance Faire.  I used to wear it around school in various places from my bag to my back belt-loop depending on how brave I felt that day.  Aside from my brother, I never got any negative response.  I did have a random girl squee when she saw my accessory.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 28, 2012)

Shaloxeroligon said:


> Well I'm not looking to make a tail.  I'm looking to purchase one.  Because I have zero artistic ability.



Dragon tails also have no inbetween in them. I've seen awful ones and amazing ones.

The best one I've ever seen was a chainmail one. It looked awesome to say the least with chainmail that looked like scales.


----------



## BarlettaX (Jun 28, 2012)

Pfft, tails. They aren't quite enough, IMO. I trolled a room full of people by wearing a fursuit to a job interview. I LOLOLOLUMADBRO'd them at the end and the guy made me go away.


----------



## Luckiione (Jun 28, 2012)

I have a striped light brown and white one I've worn to school before. i inspired another furry friend to get one and we've worn them to class a few times. I've even worn mine on the train home. I love acting like nothing at all is strange, and imagining the funny looks on the people behind me. I don't do it anymore though because the train is filthy and I dont want to damage or risk losing my tail.


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Jun 29, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Dragon tails also have no inbetween in them. I've seen awful ones and amazing ones.
> 
> The best one I've ever seen was a chainmail one. It looked awesome to say the least with chainmail that looked like scales.



I guess I'll just have to be careful when I go looking for one.  Would a fursuit-maker be a good place to look?


----------



## Bark (Jun 29, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Dragon tails also have no inbetween in them. I've seen awful ones and amazing ones.
> 
> The best one I've ever seen was a chainmail one. It looked awesome to say the least with chainmail that looked like scales.




http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3946127/ These? Those are pretty badass.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jun 29, 2012)

Jaxinc said:


> Dare I ask how much that cost you? I haven't tried to have mine made due to cost.


110$ for Penny's and 47 for Penni's.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 29, 2012)

Unzipped Zebra said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3946127/ These? Those are pretty badass.



yesssss these are amazing. 

Also Shalo you should try some other people too. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wolfbird/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dracoloricatus/ (if you commission him then you are officially the coolest person I vaguely know)
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/corpsefairy/

Just don't make it end up looking like this
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6388059/


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Jun 29, 2012)

Dokid said:


> yesssss these are amazing.
> 
> Also Shalo you should try some other people too.
> 
> ...



Those look awesome.  Except for the really sickly one at the bottom.  Thanks for the tips!  I'll be sure to buy myself a tail when commissions open up.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 29, 2012)

Shaloxeroligon said:


> Those look awesome.  Except for the really sickly one at the bottom.  Thanks for the tips!  I'll be sure to buy myself a tail when commissions open up.




Personally that person on the bottom shouldn't have used such bad materials

Just try to get your moneys worth as well. Tails shouldn't be stuck in the corner to collect dust. (at least I don't think they should)


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Jun 29, 2012)

Exactly.  They're an article of clothing.  They should be treated with such respect.  Even more so considering how much some of them cost.  I will wear one proudly to the next AC I go to.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 29, 2012)

Shaloxeroligon said:


> Exactly.  They're an article of clothing.  They should be treated with such respect.  Even more so considering how much some of them cost.  I will wear one proudly to the next AC I go to.




haha well maybe not respect per say. But you certainly don't want them to be a waste of money.

but I hope you find one you like!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 29, 2012)

I could be pressured into buying a tail if I attended a con, however, I don't see myself going to one in the near future.

I also see it as a pointless investment I'll never really use.


----------



## Lavi (Jun 29, 2012)

I could never wear ears or a tail in public. It's just something I couldn't do, even at a convention or meet.I /could/ wear a full fursuit, though, oddly enough, but only at a convention.
I saw some kids who were wearing ears and tails at the local mall, and it just struck me as oddly disturbing. Don't get me wrong, go ahead and do it, it's just not my cup of tea.
[not a furry]


----------



## Bornes (Jul 1, 2012)

When I was in my early 20s, I wore a tail all the time. I've more or less grown out of wearing a tail, unless I'm suiting. I also had a problem with my tails breaking a lot, because I'd wear them so often, I forgot they were there.

Anyway, good info on tails:
Go to ebay, look up 'fox tail', 'coyote tail', 'wolf tail'. Depending on coloration, fox and coyote are the cheapest. 
Sometimes they will be real, sometimes faux. To me it honestly doesn't matter, but I'm sure others care. Anyway, ebay will normally have LOTS of tails (4 - 5 tails) for $30.

What I would do, is buy a lot for 30 bucks, and then make my own wearable tails out of them. I would keep the one(s) I liked, then I'd sell the other ones to friends $20 - $30. Significantly cheaper than what most people charge for tails, and raking me in huge profit.

All I did to "make" a tail, was gorilla glue a caribeaner(sp? those climber hook things) near the spine of the tail. Works way better than the annoying chains and sewn belt loops that are more common, in my opinion.

Anyway, that's my $0.02.

EDIT:
So I just went to ebay to doublecheck my facts, since this information is from about 5 years ago. Turns out not many people sell lots of tails anymore. But there are many listing for individual tails at around 5 bucks. So point stands-- make your own tail. It's cheaper.
For best results, search for the type of tail you want in this category: http://www.ebay.com/sch/Hunting-/7301/i.html?_fcid=1&gbr=1&_clu=2


----------



## Dokid (Jul 1, 2012)

Bornes said:


> texthere



were they real tails? I would think that using gorilla glue would lessen the quality than sewing...


----------



## Bornes (Jul 1, 2012)

Dokid said:


> were they real tails? I would think that using gorilla glue would lessen the quality than sewing...



Yes, they were all real tails. Peel back the hair at the base until you hit the tanned center, open it up like a folded piece of paper, stick some gorilla glue in there, shove the carabener in there and fold it in like a taco, then clamp it down somewhere to dry. The carabener is hidden by the surrounding fur, and even if it isn't, it'll probably be covered by your shirt anyway (once I did a really shitty job and the glue foamed out a lot so I had a huge glue bubble, but it was so close to the base, nobody would know).

While I did have issues with tails breaking, they always broke toward the end or middle of the tail. I'd step on it or someone would pull it and the thing would just snap in half. In my 3 straight years of wearing a tail every day (sans my area of employment) the carabener has NEVER come off, and in case of shitty gluing (carebener only being glued to fur and not tanned hide), it was kind of loose feeling and shitting looking toward the base, but still usable, reasonably hidden during wearing, never broke off.

When I said "quality" I meant, the quality of the hold to your belt loop. To me, I'd much rather have a tail I can easily snap on and off whenever. The chains that tails from rennfests came with (keychain things) often fell apart and hung too low from the belt loop, so they looked like shit. And the sewn-on belt loop things most fursuit makers use I dislike, because not only do I have to wear a belt (I can use a caribeaner just on belt loops, no belt needed) but I also have to weave the belt through the loops, and it's just stupid time-consuming to me.

Also, I've probably spelt caribeaner 50 different ways in this post. I really should just look up the correct spelling. Sorry about that.


----------



## SashaWolf (Jul 1, 2012)

G


----------



## Dokid (Jul 1, 2012)

SashaWolf said:


> On other people, tails looks fine (worn when in appropriate events/locations, of course).  On me, however, tails just make me feel ridiculous and stupid, so I do not wear them.  Same thing with fursuits.



It's all up to the person. Some people shouldn't ever wear them unless they're at a convention or meet. Other people look fine and not that funny.


----------



## EmberKitt (Jul 3, 2012)

i wear my tail in public sometimes  and my collar... i used to wear a tail to school sometimes, my ears and collar too


----------



## LemonJayde (Jul 3, 2012)

I have two tails, one feline and one canine, but I wear them only at home or around *accepting* friends.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 3, 2012)

i have a tail that i dig wearing, but it's so poorly attached to it's chain that i'm worried someone would tug it right off. it's real fur, and the chain is looped through the hide and i've had it just rip before. i want to reinforce it but i don't exactly know how without possibly causing balding of the fur. sadface.


----------



## S.L.p (Jul 3, 2012)

i have a rainbow tail and i love waging it as i walk. ^_^ i have my tail on every day i can, just for fun and to see what ppl say lol.


----------



## Machine (Jul 3, 2012)

I had a tail once.

Then I went to the doctor's to get it removed.


----------



## sarcasticmoth (Jul 6, 2012)

I have a big fluffy raccoon tail that I only wore to MegaCon this year. It's really too big to wear every day.
I'm ordering another one on pawstar soon and I might wear that one around.
I did go to this huge fireworks event last Tuesday and I wore my ears. Lots of looks, and I loved it. Haha.


----------



## Ziaki (Jul 6, 2012)

I fully support dressing the way you want and expressing yourself as long as you realize you will be calling attention to yourself and more often than not it won't be positive attention.

Go ahead and wear a tail, ears, full on fursuit but don't cry and moan when you receive dirty looks or mean comments when you knowingly put yourself in a situation where you know these things may happen.

With that said I have worn tails in public but I also have a thick enough skin to ignore the negative a attention it sometimes generates.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 6, 2012)

sarcasticmoth said:


> I have a big fluffy raccoon tail that I only wore to MegaCon this year. It's really too big to wear every day.
> I'm ordering another one on pawstar soon and I might wear that one around.
> I did go to this huge fireworks event last Tuesday and I wore my ears. Lots of looks, and I loved it. Haha.



I read pawstar as pornstar.. although wearing your tail to some fireworks show sounds fun



Ziaki said:


> I fully support dressing the way you want and expressing yourself as long as you realize you will be calling attention to yourself and more often than not it won't be positive attention.
> 
> Go ahead and wear a tail, ears, full on fursuit but don't cry and moan when you receive dirty looks or mean comments when you knowingly put yourself in a situation where you know these things may happen.
> 
> With that said I have worn tails in public but I also have a thick enough skin to ignore the negative a attention it sometimes generates.



I think it's guys that receive the most flak though for it. at least that's what I hear.


----------



## Ziaki (Jul 6, 2012)

My mate wears his as much as I wear mine. We get pretty equal amounts of strange looks and rude comments. 

Its not all bad though. We get people that think they are neat and want to know more about them.


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Jul 7, 2012)

I wouldn't even know where to get one. So, no I don't have one. And if I did, I really don't think I'd wear it in public. I mean, it'd be pretty amusing to do but I have enough issues with social anxiety as it is. There's no need to add one incredibly odd looking accessory to my attire that most people will just consider a very strange fashion choice.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 7, 2012)

The Wretched Automatons said:


> I wouldn't even know where to get one. So, no I don't have one. And if I did, I really don't think I'd wear it in public. I mean, it'd be pretty amusing to do but I have enough issues with social anxiety as it is. There's no need to add one incredibly odd looking accessory to my attire that most people will just consider a very strange fashion choice.



I went to a furry meet-up today and some of the participants wore tails, didn't get any rude comments at all and I didn't notice anybody staring at them.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jul 8, 2012)

I have a flap hat with ears, a mane and a unicorn horn on it that I wear to my ski races and other sporting events.
It's pretty widely accepted, more so than me wearing a tail would be, methinks.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 8, 2012)

ScaredToBreathe said:


> I have a flap hat with ears, a mane and a unicorn horn on it that I wear to my ski races and other sporting events.
> It's pretty widely accepted, more so than me wearing a tail would be, methinks.



Must..see

but wearing a tail to a ski race I think would either make it harder or would get in the way


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 8, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Where do you even get these things?






The Wretched Automatons said:


> I wouldn't even know where to get one. So, no I don't have one. And if I did, I really don't think I'd wear it in public. I mean, it'd be pretty amusing to do but I have enough issues with social anxiety as it is. There's no need to add one incredibly odd looking accessory to my attire that most people will just consider a very strange fashion choice.



*Hot Topic*. I kid you not. Saw 'em today (it's funny that I found this thread). Maybe that's why many of you saw kids with 'em.

Only 2 styles, gray and burnt gray, not counting those with backpacks (so the 4 out of every 3 furry foxes will feel left out).


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 8, 2012)

I fucking hate hot topic. The people that work there are the fuckin worst.  Fuckity fuck fuck.


----------



## burakki (Jul 8, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I fucking hate hot topic. The people that work there are the fuckin worst.  Fuckity fuck fuck.



I gotta agree with you here. Every time i walk in there, they won't stop bothering me or my friend to buy something when we just wanna look around.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 8, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> *Hot Topic*. I kid you not. Saw 'em today (it's funny that I found this thread). Maybe that's why many of you saw kids with 'em.
> 
> Only 2 styles, gray and burnt gray, not counting those with backpacks (so the 4 out of every 3 furry foxes will feel left out).



hot topic tails are really cheaply made and not worth the money


----------



## Ziaki (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh gawd don't get me started on hot topic. They just take anything that is remotely popular that might fit into their little poser punk style and sell it at ridiculous prices to kids that think their hot topic psuedo goth / punk clothes make them unique.

If you really want a tail there are tons of people here on FA that will make you a high quality tail for a reasonable price ( including myself /shameless plug.)


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 8, 2012)

I wore my cocoa-fox yarn tail today. No rhyme no reason.


----------



## ErikutoSan (Jul 8, 2012)

I'd like to wear a tail for fun but I just moved back with my dad who havent seen me for 2 years, So I wouldn't just because of other personal reasons too.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 9, 2012)

ErikutoSan said:


> I'd like to wear a tail for fun but I just moved back with my dad who havent seen me for 2 years, So I wouldn't just because of other personal reasons too.



I would imagine that be somewhat awkward as well.


----------



## Earth Rio (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't have a proper tail yet, but when I do, I'll definitely wear it a lot. The only one I have is a multicoloured bird tail that is really fragile and cheap that I made myself out of fake feathers, but I love it. If it was stronger, I'd wear it more often.


----------



## burakki (Jul 9, 2012)

ErikutoSan said:


> I'd like to wear a tail for fun but I just moved back with my dad who havent seen me for 2 years, So I wouldn't just because of other personal reasons too.



Ya know, you COULD always wear one when nobody is around just for the fun of it. At least that's what i'd do if i had one. I have some kind of belief that it would be fun.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 9, 2012)

burakki said:


> Ya know, you COULD always wear one when nobody is around just for the fun of it. At least that's what i'd do if i had one. I have some kind of belief that it would be fun.



I used to tie lengths of material around the top of my trousers and pretend it was a tail when nobody was at home.


----------



## burakki (Jul 9, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I used to tie lengths of material around the top of my trousers and pretend it was a tail when nobody was at home.



hmm.... Not a bad idea. When i have the time, i should make my own.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a short-ish tail I never wore. Next AC I'll probably have the balls or lack of self respect to don it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 10, 2012)

Why would you need the balls to wear a tail at a furry con?


----------



## burakki (Jul 10, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Why would you need the balls to wear a tail at a furry con?



I can see a little where he's going with this i think. Sometimes people don't want to put attention on themselves over something they wear or do, perhaps out of fear for being judged or something like that. I could be dead wrong though because A lot of my reasoning comes from my own situations, like having the dignity to wear a certain hat.


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Jul 14, 2012)

Dokid said:


> hot topic tails are really cheaply made and not worth the money



That'd be great if it weren't for the fact that I live in the UK. And I found out P&P from there is roughly about $50. So I guess I'll be searching for my tails in the other dark corners of the internet.


----------



## CoolSilver (Jul 14, 2012)

I wear ears and tail at cons. Other than that I have not out in public other than when a con is going on. 

At the con, why not? Others are also or suiting. No one is going to give you any more attention than the numerous others also around.

I would not at work. That just seems far too unprofessional. Keep it at home.


----------



## MANG0_MADNES (Jul 16, 2012)

I have the same type of tail you do Cami (I think) and I've been starting to wear more occasionally, unless my parents are near. But I wanna get my red wolf tail commissioned and hope my dad doesn't find it.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 16, 2012)

MANG0_MADNES said:


> I have the same type of tail you do Cami (I think) and I've been starting to wear more occasionally, unless my parents are near. But I wanna get my red wolf tail commissioned and hope my dad doesn't find it.



Well you could always hide it where he won't ever look.


----------



## kobuzero (Jul 16, 2012)

I wear my tail so much that people look at me funny when I don't have it lol.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 16, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't wear a tail in public, it's just something I don't see myself doing. If I go to a con (I wish I could go one day but my parents would never let me, maybe when i'm 18 I can go) or if I'm around a select group of friends that know I'm a furry then I'd wear one.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 17, 2012)

I dont know why but i would love some grey socks with a paw print underneath, but i wouldnt ever wear any other furry apparel.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 17, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> I dont know why but i would love some grey socks with a paw print underneath, but i wouldnt ever wear any other furry apparel.



I'm sure I actually remember having socks like that as a kid. They do sell them somewhere.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 17, 2012)

Hm, i've never seen any in shops, had one or two searchs and i just came up with loads of tiny pawprints all over or one underneath thats horribly out of proportion.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 17, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> Hm, i've never seen any in shops, had one or two searchs and i just came up with loads of tiny pawprints all over or one underneath thats horribly out of proportion.



You could make your own alternatively?


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 17, 2012)

Nah, textiles is not my thang :/


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 17, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> Nah, textiles is not my thang :/


Me neither, but at some point I really want to make a fursuit and do it all myself for the feeling of achievment.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 17, 2012)

Lol, i would never wear a fursuit, but i would wear any other costume. Currently trying to build a full set of Halo armor.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 17, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> Lol, i would never wear a fursuit, but i would wear any other costume. Currently trying to build a full set of Halo armor.



Sounds fun. Good luck.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 17, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> Lol, i would never wear a fursuit, but i would wear any other costume. Currently trying to build a full set of Halo armor.



what material are you going to use for the armor?


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 17, 2012)

Its made using pepakura.
Its a free program which lets you view and print parts of the armor. They come out as lines telling you where to fold and cut, cut them all out, stick them together and you got full sized armor. I printed parts out on card and them gave it several coats of fibre glass and resin to make it strong. Just got to add car filler and sand it down and it looks just like the real thing


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm fairly new to the fandom, so as of now I have never worn a tail, but I might to a con if I had one that is


----------



## Brandon_X_Fox (Jul 25, 2012)

I used to have a fox tail that i used to wear around home then my mom threw it away v_v


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 25, 2012)

Brandon_X_Fox said:


> I used to have a fox tail that i used to wear around home then my mom threw it away v_v


Well that sucks. Why did she throw it out? Did she not like you being a furry or was it accidental?


----------



## Campion1 (Jul 25, 2012)

I bought some ears and tail at anthrocon and while they're awesome, I found later that they're actually too big for me. No kidding, my tail is -big-


----------



## burakki (Jul 25, 2012)

Campion1 said:


> I bought some ears and tail at anthrocon and while they're awesome, I found later that they're actually too big for me. No kidding, my tail is -big-



By big, do you mean it extends so far down that it drags across the ground?


----------



## Campion1 (Jul 25, 2012)

As in it's so big that it doesn't look right worn on me, since I'm a small guy. Here's an image if you're curious


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 25, 2012)

Don't own one. I might get one I'm not sure. I wouldn't wear it often, probably only around certain friends


----------



## LittleScales (Jul 25, 2012)

I wear my very now and then, It's just some sort of canine tail, somewhat fluffy and a tan-ish color with a slightly darker shade on top, somewhat similar to a German shepherd tail. It was for my old fursona but now, I just can't find it, It went on with an elastic belt/band that stayed under my shirt.People tend to get a little freaked out when I told them I could feel them touching my tail without looking. I saw my tail is just over 12 inches, or around that area.


----------



## Amarok Shaden (Jul 26, 2012)

I wear my tail but people look at me funny; but I don't care I'm a furry and proud of it!
My only problem is I want to find a furry and her be my girl and it's hard to attract a another furry!
_I made it myself and it's a black fluffy wolf tail, with some white black mix of fur kind of pattern._


----------



## Dokid (Jul 26, 2012)

Amarok Shaden said:


> I wear my tail but people look at me funny; but I don't care I'm a furry and proud of it!
> My only problem is I want to find a furry and her my girl and it's hard to attract a another furry!
> _I made it myself and it's a black fluffy wolf tail, with some white black mix of fur kind of pattern._



That took me a bit to actually understand what you were saying in the second sentence. 

Anyways if you go outside wearing anything but the norm...people will stare.


----------



## Amarok Shaden (Jul 26, 2012)

I was typing fast that day and I was on coffee, so I didn't check my writing and I know people stare,
 I basicly I don't wear it all the time just every now and then in public.


----------



## burakki (Jul 26, 2012)

Amarok Shaden said:


> I was typing fast that day and I was on coffee, so I didn't check my writing and I know people stare,
> I basicly I don't wear it all the time just every now and then in public.



Personally i'd like to know the kind of reactions you receive in public... considering i probably wouldn't wear one around unless i was alone in my house or at a con, etc/


----------



## Amarok Shaden (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh I normally just wear it my house, not much to say more than people look at me when I wear it out;
 and say sometimes very volger things to me and most people have some interest in me like some girls saying "look a furry!" then give me a hug.
It isn't half bad, accept knowing what kind people your around and IF THEY LIKE FURRIES-or not... all depends on the crowd you attract.
 And I sometimes enjoy the possitive attention.

If you have anymore questions just ask.


----------



## Amarok Shaden (Jul 26, 2012)

Ok here's some of the reactions of people, Some freak out and pull my tail,
 and some people snecker and bicker to others about me and they sometimes,
 just right out don't care and keep walking or driving.

I have had some conversation's with people about my tail, and that's basicly it.


----------



## Anubite (Jul 26, 2012)

I would like a tail at some point, preferably my fursona, but thats when i get a half suit, so well see.


----------



## Cynicism (Jul 26, 2012)

I've never worn one personally, nor would it bother me if someone did. Honestly, I kinda like it when girls do. XD


----------



## Dokid (Jul 26, 2012)

burakki said:


> Personally i'd like to know the kind of reactions you receive in public... considering i probably wouldn't wear one around unless i was alone in my house or at a con, etc/



well I can tell you experiences from a friend and myself. My friend who is a guy (and...really shouldn't wear tails) gets weird looks and occasionally the rude comment.

While myself being a girl pretty much I get the stereotypical "aw thats cute" or the snicker. I've had some elderly people ask me how I made it or where I bought it. I've had little kids freak out about it too since it wags like a real one when I walk. I've had people pull it though as well...


----------



## burakki (Jul 26, 2012)

Dokid said:


> well I can tell you experiences from a friend and myself. My friend who is a guy (and...really shouldn't wear tails) gets weird looks and occasionally the rude comment.
> 
> While myself being a girl pretty much I get the stereotypical "aw thats cute" or the snicker. I've had some elderly people ask me how I made it or where I bought it. I've had little kids freak out about it too since it wags like a real one when I walk. I've had people pull it though as well...



I really don't understand this... what i'm noticing from a lot of these stories is that wearing tails can create reactions just based on gender, and it seems, in a way, that it's somewhat of a sexist thing. I don't really see why a male wearing a tail (lol rhyme) should be received with a general sense of  "he's such a fur fag" or something along those lines, while females as you've said receive somewhat warm commentation. It's pretty much one of the reasons why i would absolutely stay away from wearing a tail in public(not that i'd wanna do it anyway), or at least more than i would want to. Unless i had a partial/full suit of course, where i could hide my identity.

On another, less pessimistic note, what do you do when people pull on your tail? Has it ever broken off where the whole mechanism would break? or?


----------



## Ziaki (Jul 26, 2012)

burakki said:


> On another, less pessimistic note, what do you do when people pull on your tail? Has it ever broken off where the whole mechanism would break? or?



If somebody pulled on my tail they'd probably get slapped in the face depending on who it is. It's just f-ing rude.

Whether or not it breaks I guess would depend on the tail type, what it's made out of, how well it's made.

I wouldn't be worried about any of my tails breaking but you can't just throw yarn tails in the wash so I'd be more worried about what's on people's hands when they try to touch my tails.

Tail etiquette 101: Always ASK before you touch!


----------



## Dokid (Jul 26, 2012)

burakki said:


> I really don't understand this... what i'm noticing from a lot of these stories is that wearing tails can create reactions just based on gender, and it seems, in a way, that it's somewhat of a sexist thing. I don't really see why a male wearing a tail (lol rhyme) should be received with a general sense of  "he's such a fur fag" or something along those lines, while females as you've said receive somewhat warm commentation. It's pretty much one of the reasons why i would absolutely stay away from wearing a tail in public(not that i'd wanna do it anyway), or at least more than i would want to. Unless i had a partial/full suit of course, where i could hide my identity.
> 
> On another, less pessimistic note, what do you do when people pull on your tail? Has it ever broken off where the whole mechanism would break? or?



I usually say "oh uhh..I can take it off if you want to touch" But the yarn tail I got from skahlly and bir is pretty resilient so I'm not really worried unless they pull really hard. 

Also I think guys get a hard time with it because it  seems childish and men are "supposed to be manly and strong and more manly and rude etc." while girls can get away because "it's cute"



Ziaki said:


> If somebody pulled on my tail they'd probably get slapped in the face depending on who it is. It's just f-ing rude.
> 
> Whether or not it breaks I guess would depend on the tail type, what it's made out of, how well it's made.
> 
> ...



I try to brush my yarn tail after every outing and if I think someone with dirty hands touched it there's always some spray disinfectant.  Although not too many people actually pull my tail so I don't need to worry about it much.


----------



## burakki (Jul 27, 2012)

Dokid said:


> I usually say "oh uhh..I can take it off if you want to touch" But the yarn tail I got from skahlly and bir is pretty resilient so I'm not really worried unless they pull really hard.
> 
> Also I think guys get a hard time with it because it  seems childish and men are "supposed to be manly and strong and more manly and rude etc." while girls can get away because "it's cute"
> 
> ...



It's interesting you note that. Is it just that people pull or touch out of curiosity, or just around to cause trouble? Certainly it's not every day you see someone wearing one of those things, so i'm not surprised with all the attention that it brings.

The whole masculinity stereotype that society expects is really one of the things that really pisses me off a great deal. I shouldn't be forced to live my life through someone else's image. Thankfully I came to the conclusion years ago that following a group wouldn't bring you anywhere in life, hence i have different interests, and now here on a furry forum . ( i never really followed the popular mentality or anything associated with it)

And speaking of yarn tails, i've heard that they're of really good quality. Do you know anything about making them on your own? I've been considering the idea of making one if/when i decide to make partial, but i have zero experience.


----------



## Ziaki (Jul 27, 2012)

burakki said:


> And speaking of yarn tails, i've heard that they're of really good quality. Do you know anything about making them on your own? I've been considering the idea of making one if/when i decide to make partial, but i have zero experience.



The quality of yarn tails varies pretty greatly on they way they are put together, experience of the crafter, quality of materials used etc.

You can tell the good ones from the bad ones pretty easily.
Bad ones generally look choppy, have an inconsistent or weird shape, are thin due to not being filled in properly or the yarn being over brushed, colors are not blended properly.


A good yarn tail will look natural and real even if it has crazy colors, no choppiness, will have a consistent shape throughout, will appear full and fluffy, colors are blended well.


----------



## Draco Fire (Jul 27, 2012)

Not really a furry. Hyenas don't have much of a tail anyhow.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 27, 2012)

burakki said:


> It's interesting you note that. Is it just that people pull or touch out of curiosity, or just around to cause trouble? Certainly it's not every day you see someone wearing one of those things, so i'm not surprised with all the attention that it brings.
> 
> The whole masculinity stereotype that society expects is really one of the things that really pisses me off a great deal. I shouldn't be forced to live my life through someone else's image. Thankfully I came to the conclusion years ago that following a group wouldn't bring you anywhere in life, hence i have different interests, and now here on a furry forum . ( i never really followed the popular mentality or anything associated with it)
> 
> And speaking of yarn tails, i've heard that they're of really good quality. Do you know anything about making them on your own? I've been considering the idea of making one if/when i decide to make partial, but i have zero experience.



It's mostly out of curiosity and you can definitely tell when someone is holding it since mine has a bit of weight to it. 

Although if only the stereotype of what men and women should go away..I'm sick and tired of my family harassing me about not carrying a purse or for having a "guys wallet" I don't need to be freaking dainty all the time. I want to be practical sometimes.

Anyways like Ziaki said they should be nice and smooth and seem continuous. I've made..3 so far. My first try I was so proud of it but it was a disaster..I gave it to a friend later. My second try was better. It was a commission for a friend who ultimately broke it somehow and said it was bad quality. (which is odd since I double checked to make sure it was extra strong and would resist wear and tear). My 3rd was for my sister since she wanted to be a cat for Halloween.

Also the only thing I would change about my current tail is I wish I asked skahlly to make it shorter..like 12 inches instead of 16 and thicker. But oh well haha


----------



## burakki (Jul 27, 2012)

Dokid said:


> It's mostly out of curiosity and you can definitely tell when someone is holding it since mine has a bit of weight to it.
> 
> Although if only the stereotype of what men and women should go away..I'm sick and tired of my family harassing me about not carrying a purse or for having a "guys wallet" I don't need to be freaking dainty all the time. I want to be practical sometimes.
> 
> ...



I see... So it's along the line of practice makes perfect? So if i wanted to start doing this to make it for my own, then i should just look around for tutorials and then go from there right? I', not really sure if i have such a large interest in doing commissions with the course-load i'm gonna have starting in the fall >.>, but at least i could try making ones during free time on weekends and such.

Sorry to bombard you with questions, but overall how much did the material to make the tails cost? i feel like i would burn through my bank account getting something done right because i;m the most artistically challenged person in the world.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 27, 2012)

I'd imagine yarn would be less expensive than fur fabric tails.


----------



## Ziaki (Jul 27, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I'd imagine yarn would be less expensive than fur fabric tails.



The thing with yarn tails is that while the materials are a bit cheaper they take an extensive amount of time and effort (that's not to say faux fur tails don't.) Even as much as I charge for my tails I'm still essentially getting paid about 2$ an hour if not less.

In any case the bottom line is what you pay for in a tail is more about the quality and craftsmanship of the tail more than the type of tail.


----------



## burakki (Jul 27, 2012)

Ziaki said:


> The thing with yarn tails is that while the materials are a bit cheaper they take an extensive amount of time and effort (that's not to say faux fur tails don't.) Even as much as I charge for my tails I'm still essentially getting paid about 2$ an hour if not less.
> 
> In any case the bottom line is what you pay for in a tail is more about the quality and craftsmanship of the tail more than the type of tail.



How much cheaper though? I don't really have a budget, so if I mess up, i'd burn through alot.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 27, 2012)

burakki said:


> I see... So it's along the line of practice makes perfect? So if i wanted to start doing this to make it for my own, then i should just look around for tutorials and then go from there right? I', not really sure if i have such a large interest in doing commissions with the course-load i'm gonna have starting in the fall >.>, but at least i could try making ones during free time on weekends and such.
> 
> Sorry to bombard you with questions, but overall how much did the material to make the tails cost? i feel like i would burn through my bank account getting something done right because i;m the most artistically challenged person in the world.



For my other non-yarn tails about 25 dollars worth of materials

For my yarn tails about 15 dollars for material. Of course yarn tails are much much harder to make and take a lot longer to make than for me to cut out patterns and sew twice.

I plan on making some feet paws soon but I need to open up a checking account first.


----------



## Ziaki (Jul 27, 2012)

Depending on the the thickness and length a tail can cost any where from 10$ - 25$ on average.

If you want some practice start with shorter thinner tails and work your way up and don't feel bad if your first one doesn't look amazing. My first tail was so bad that I gave up half way through and it became a dog tug toy.


----------



## najee010 (Jul 28, 2012)

I wear mine everywhere as long as im wearing jeans with pant loops though i dont at home to keep a "normal" household lol. Got mine from Bir, shes got a thread in the black market about making him. Enjoy this pic of me with muh tail at P.F Changs
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/odey.jpg/


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 28, 2012)

najee010 said:


> I wear mine everywhere as long as im wearing jeans with pant loops though i dont at home to keep a "normal" household lol. Got mine from Bir, shes got a thread in the black market about making him. Enjoy this pic of me with muh tail at P.F Changs
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/odey.jpg/


Haha that's cool, I love me some p.f. changs,  especially when my friend works there ^^
Soooo much free food.


----------



## burakki (Jul 28, 2012)

Ziaki said:


> Depending on the the thickness and length a tail can cost any where from 10$ - 25$ on average.
> 
> If you want some practice start with shorter thinner tails and work your way up and don't feel bad if your first one doesn't look amazing. My first tail was so bad that I gave up half way through and it became a dog tug toy.



oh thanks for the advice : ).  By thinner, do you mean just using alot less material than normal? i really don't have alot of knowledge on this subject.


----------



## Ziaki (Jul 28, 2012)

burakki said:


> oh thanks for the advice : ).  By thinner, do you mean just using alot less material than normal? i really don't have alot of knowledge on this subject.



By thickness I'm referring to the horizontal width of the tail. As far as yarn tails go I change the width of my tails by changing the width of the base as well as changing the number of strands of yarn in each tuft of fur.

Here's a reference for my personal standard widths I use for commissions.






Normals =  60 strands of yarn for the base / 10 strands per tuft of fur
Thick = 75 strands of yarn for the base / 12 strans per tuft of fur
Extra Thick =90 strands of yarn for the base / 12 - 14 strands per tuft of fur

I don't have any examples of thin tails as I've had no personal need for one or any commissions for one as of yet. : /


----------



## burakki (Jul 29, 2012)

Ziaki said:


> By thickness I'm referring to the horizontal width of the tail. As far as yarn tails go I change the width of my tails by changing the width of the base as well as changing the number of strands of yarn in each tuft of fur.
> 
> Here's a reference for my personal standard widths I use for commissions.
> 
> ...



WOW, now that looks like some serious effort. I don't know if i'll ever get to be THAT good, but i appreciate the explanation and references. Nice tails btw, they look like they're really high quality.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 29, 2012)

burakki said:


> WOW, now that looks like some serious effort. I don't know if i'll ever get to be THAT good, but i appreciate the explanation and references. Nice tails btw, they look like they're really high quality.



Well also since you don't plan on opening for commissions then as long as your happy with the product then it's fine.


----------



## Ziaki (Jul 29, 2012)

burakki said:


> WOW, now that looks like some serious effort. I don't know if i'll ever get to be THAT good, but i appreciate the explanation and references. Nice tails btw, they look like they're really high quality.



Yea if you are doing it for yourself then it just has to be good enough for you to be happy with it. And thank you I appreciate it.


----------



## burakki (Jul 29, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Well also since you don't plan on opening for commissions then as long as your happy with the product then it's fine.





Ziaki said:


> Yea if you are doing it for yourself then it just has to be good enough for you to be happy with it. And thank you I appreciate it.



Yea, but i won;t be happy until i know it looks good :/. While i don't really have the time right now to work on it, i'm hoping to be even  1/4 as good as you ziaki, considering this could be the beginning of me creating a partial fursuit.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 29, 2012)

Ziaki said:


> Yea if you are doing it for yourself then it just has to be good enough for you to be happy with it. And thank you I appreciate it.


I'm lovin the parrot colored one in your sig.


----------



## Ziaki (Jul 29, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I'm lovin the parrot colored one in your sig.



Isn't it awesome? That one by far gets the most attention. It was sold within the first minute of being posted to my gallery, not even exaggerating.

Perhaps I should do more rainbow themed tails.


----------



## Conker (Jul 29, 2012)

Ziaki, your tails are very pretty. I guess if I'm ever in need, I know who to buy from


----------



## Nobody (Jul 29, 2012)

I wear a fox tail downtown sometimes, where it is street fashion.

When I was in Tokyo I noticed that it is a very popular thing.
In a few districts several departments stores sold them.
They came in various styles from naturalistic to neon pink.
It seems to be considered almost high fashion right now.
Some of the prominent advertisements have models with tails.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 29, 2012)

Conker said:


> Ziaki, your tails are very pretty. I guess if I'm ever in need, I know who to buy from



haha me too if I'm ever in need of another tail



Nobody said:


> I wear a fox tail downtown sometimes, where it is street fashion.
> 
> When I was in Tokyo I noticed that it is a very popular thing.
> In a few districts several departments stores sold them.
> ...



Really? I haven't seen many advertisements with models with tails...although I wish they were in fashion where I live...then I could show mine off more often.


----------



## Nobody (Jul 29, 2012)

This could of course be outdated, Dokid. I was only there for a month, so my experience is biased by the short time span.
From my understanding of Japanese culture according to the designers I stayed with, fads come and go very quickly there.
Perhaps there will be a resurgence, since the culture is apparently obsessed with anything "cute" that will sell well? Yes?


----------



## Dokid (Jul 29, 2012)

Nobody said:


> This could of course be outdated, Dokid. I was only there for a month, so my experience is biased by the short time span.
> From my understanding of Japanese culture according to the designers I stayed with, fads come and go very quickly there.
> Perhaps there will be a resurgence, since the culture is apparently obsessed with anything "cute" that will sell well? Yes?



oh you meant in Japan. Well I've also heard that there's a street in Japan where everyone cosplays. so eh whatever floats their boat.


----------



## Ziaki (Jul 29, 2012)

Conker said:


> Ziaki, your tails are very pretty. I guess if I'm ever in need, I know who to buy from



Thanks I appreciate that. If you want a chance at a free one I am running a free raffle that ends on August 1st.


----------



## Conker (Jul 29, 2012)

Ziaki said:


> Thanks I appreciate that. If you want a chance at a free one I am running a free raffle that ends on August 1st.


Ha, that's tempting. I'll try and find where you're holding such a thing and see what the rules of entry and such are


----------



## Jackpot_Donkey (Jul 30, 2012)

If I had a tail I wouldn't wear it anywhere besides a furry convention. I don't want the hassle of dealing with all the negative attention that comes with making a spectacle of yourself.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 30, 2012)

i want a red fox tail that goes in the dark place so i can walk around in public and shake it around and murr as it moves


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 1, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> I used to wear my purple husky one to work when I did my night security job.
> 
> It really freaked the drunk and high people I'd encounter.



That's awesome lol.


----------



## FoxAlot (Aug 1, 2012)

Last time I wore my hat, contacts, and tail, I stopped traffic, morning and night, I had every restaurant I entered stop dead for everyone to look at me, I felt like a Majestic Rare unicorn. ahahahaha.

I had people at burger king jump out from behind the drive thru window, and think a super model just walked in or something xD

Its so fun! People are like "damn you have beautiful eyes" xD <333 contacts.

:3 and my tail wags when i walk, and my eyes glow in the dark from the light reflecting like a real wooolf.

ruff.

^^ Im to shy to wear it freely though.

However! the best thing in the world is to have your stuff drycleaned, zomg it feels sooooo soooooft.

I have a faux fur hat, and a real tail though.  mrow~


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 2, 2012)

I do own a tail, and a beautiful one made by Bir at that, but I never seem to want to wear it out. Probably because I'm extremely self-concious about my appearance and even thought my concious mind says it would be okay, my subconscious says "fuck that". The one time I did wear a tail to school however, was received quite well, but it made it very difficult to sit, so I decided against wearing one to school again. Perhaps once the cool weather comes back and I can don my great big wool overcoat again I'll think about wearing a tail underneath.


----------



## Furlover123 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm ending up making one tommorow, actually finishing it.  I'm planning on wearing it around my house and maybe around my yard.  We live in a pretty quiet neighborhood so more than likely ill wear it outside.


----------



## dawgz (Aug 16, 2014)

Dead thread revival  LOL


----------



## Furlover123 (Aug 16, 2014)

XD.  Today I'm also making ears.


----------



## Cbot72 (Sep 21, 2014)

Made one out of a coonskin hat's tail. Last night. It's held on with string that I sewed on.


----------



## chillybox (Sep 26, 2014)

I wish I had one, I'm in high school and have seen some freshmen with some. They look awesome but even if I got one I doubt I would have the courage to wear it at school.


----------



## SolDirix (Sep 27, 2014)

I used to wear one, but decided to stop because it just kept getting in the way . Plus, I don't really think tails look that great on real humans personally. Just like wearing skinny jeans like all those super cool anime characters doesn't look good in real life.


----------



## belmonkey (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't even have the courage to wear my hat with fox ears at college, let alone a tail :/


----------



## Mauve (Sep 28, 2014)

No, but I _have_ worn a collar in public. I didn't get any reactions.


----------



## chillybox (Sep 28, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> I don't even have the courage to wear my hat with fox ears at college, let alone a tail :/


Same with me, just hope I get the courage and wear one someday.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 28, 2014)

Public accessorising isn't my thing as I'm not that deep into the fandom, unless I was at a furmeet then I totally would. My accessory would probably be some big ears attatched to a short black wig or summat, and that would just be silly in the wrong context.


----------



## Pantheros (Sep 28, 2014)

i would wear a tail for fun at events but deffinetly not in public. not just because it would draw alot of possibly unwanted attention, but it would also get dirty, steeped on or even stolen.

The problem is, the shop that i want to get a tail from would cost me an absolute fortune. 35$ for the tail + shipping from america. which in the end would cost me 80$+


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Sep 28, 2014)

I really want one of neurowear's shippo tails http://neurowear.com/projects_detail/shippo.html to go with my nekomimi ears. So cute!!

I don't often wear my ears out in public unless it's a special occasion or I'm going to the local dungeon. I do wear a collar frequently and so far I haven't gotten any bad responses. Either people don't care/don't notice or they compliment me on it. If I had the tail, I'd want to wear it everywhere, but I'm not sure if I would be brave enough to.


----------



## belmonkey (Sep 28, 2014)

HereKittyKitty said:


> I really want one of neurowear's shippo tails http://neurowear.com/projects_detail/shippo.html to go with my nekomimi ears. So cute!!



That's quite interesting; I heard about the ears, but not the tails. I definitely wouldn't be brave enough to wear that around though. I haven't looked into how the neurowear stuff works, but maybe more advanced fursuits in the future could use that kind of thing for moving ears, tails, etc?


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Sep 28, 2014)

I have 1 tail atm, and I will be getting a dragon tail that matches my sona by next week 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14581130/

It is fun to wear, I've worn it just twice so far. The most I was out in "public" with it was me wearing it while I was biking to my boyfriend's place. It has caused a few people to do "double takes" like "whoa, did I just see what I think I saw?" Nothing negative or positive, really. 

I think I will wear it more around Halloween, as well as my dragon tail and horns ensemble that I am getting.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Sep 28, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> That's quite interesting; I heard about the ears, but not the tails. I definitely wouldn't be brave enough to wear that around though. I haven't looked into how the neurowear stuff works, but maybe more advanced fursuits in the future could use that kind of thing for moving ears, tails, etc?


I'm interested to see how far this kind of thing will go. Having it in fursuits would be nice because then it would hide the sensors. The one on the forehead can be pretty glaring. 
I think the tail works primarily by monitoring your pulse while the ears are triggered by brain activity, using something similar to an EEG.


----------



## deathcabforwolves (Jun 2, 2015)

Cami said:


> I apologize in advance if a similar thread has been posted.
> 
> So I just ordered a tail keychain online, basically a long faux fur tail with a clip at the top so you can wear it on your belt loop as a tail. Who else has a tail that they wear out in public? Do you wear your tail proudly or are you worried other people might think its strange? Are you sporting a cat tail, fox tail, wolf tail, raccoon tail....what kind of tail do you like to wear?




I am also terrified to wear my tail, but there is a girl in my class who comes to school in her tail, people usually don't  mind


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 3, 2015)

Wow, nice necro. This thread has been dead for months.


----------



## Filter (Jun 4, 2015)

I have a tail, but I've only worn it around the house a few times. This will change when my partial is finished and I have the rest of the fursuit to wear it with.


----------



## SteampunkJack (Jun 4, 2015)

I had bought a fox tail at a Renaissance festival and wore it there. Back in highschool I'd wear it (like 8-10 years ago lol).  I moved from wearing it on my butt to wearing it on my bag. Though I don't do it anymore, I know there is some rock stars that still do it....


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 4, 2015)

Maybe once I move out of the house. My parents would probably go mental if they saw me sporting a tail with my daily wear.


----------



## Spatel (Jun 4, 2015)

I have a 6 foot lemur tail along with lemur ears and fingerless paws. I also wear some punk gear with it. Spikes, collars, etc.







It's pretty damn conspicuous. I have worn it in public a number of times and the reception is generally positive. I actually get a huge rush of enjoyment wearing it in non-furry settings, but I don't do it most of the time. I've taken it to gay bars though, as well as meetups with other weird folks (weird in non-furry ways). 

On one instance I went to a sports bar near a convention looking for wifi, and... got quite a reaction. Some of the girls in the bar wanted to tug the tail as a drunk game. Got some cold glances but nobody's said anything negative directly at my face.


----------



## Ratical (Jun 5, 2015)

Spatel said:


> I actually get a huge rush of enjoyment wearing it in non-furry settings, but I don't do it most of the time.



Ah, but by wearing it, you've now transformed the setting _into_ a furry one. A new situation made manifest by your desire. It's very zen. 

 I mean, yeah, you're the only one their with a tail, but everyone else is wearing a mask. Hiding their own desires behind veneers of normal-ness. I'm totally being dramatic, but by embracing yourself, you become a truer person. Lemur. Whatever.


----------



## jorinda (Jun 5, 2015)

Ratical said:


> Ah, but by wearing it, you've now transformed the setting _into_ a furry one. A new situation made manifest by your desire. It's very zen.



I still prefer classic furry-related settings. Though I have worn tails around those events (in the supermarket before going to a con, for example) and noone ever cared.


----------



## Ratical (Jun 5, 2015)

jorinda said:


> I still prefer classic furry-related settings. Though I have worn tails around those events (in the supermarket before going to a con, for example) and noone ever cared.


  There's so many trends nowadays they probably just thought it was something they weren't hip enough to understand. We're ahead of the curve in a way. 

 Also, I think you're the first Seagull avian I've spoken to. That's awesome.  

Spatel, does that tail ever get dirty? Do you drag it around or carry it? I'd be worried about someone stepping on it, heh.


----------



## Spatel (Jun 6, 2015)

Ratical said:


> There's so many trends nowadays they probably just thought it was something they weren't hip enough to understand. We're ahead of the curve in a way.
> 
> Also, I think you're the first Seagull avian I've spoken to. That's awesome.
> 
> Spatel, does that tail ever get dirty? Do you drag it around or carry it? I'd be worried about someone stepping on it, heh.



furry hipsters? it makes too much sense to not happen.

I drag the tail indoors in some places, if the floor looks reasonably clean, but I carry it outdoors or in dirty places. I want to set up some kind of suspension thingy to hold it behind me so I don't have to hold it all the time. I have a hook on my laptop bag I can also hook it to to carry it hands-free. Nevertheless a tail like that gets dirty, and I wash it frequently.


----------



## SniipSnaap (Jun 9, 2015)

I never wore a tail, but I certainly wouldn't drag it around with it on the floor, even in my own room.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 9, 2015)

If I were to get a tail, I would most definitely want one that is either a. short enough to avoid touching the floor or b. suspended by something. The floor is a very dirty place, especially in public settings.


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Jun 12, 2015)

I have a full feline tail. It goes with my ears, fuzzy cuffs, and legwarmers. All of which are bright blue. I tend to only wear it when at cons or going to parties with people I know are cool with it. Otherwise in my daily life I dont wear them. As has been mentioned before, they get in the way of everyday life and I cant exactly walk into the office wearing a bright blue tail thats down to my ankles


----------



## MeerwenKai (Jun 12, 2015)

I've just worn my tail out to the local convenience store that is around the corner from my house. The store clerk that is there is in love with my tail. He loves how bushy it is. I just bought this tail at a con. I have another one that is misplaced somewhere in the house. It's a MUCH bigger and longer tail also tri-colored! I have not yet worn it anywhere else. I don't wear ears outside yet, because I'm in the process of converting it from elastic band to a headband so it'll be much more secure on my head. *Spatel*, your lemur tail is amazing!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 13, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> This thread has been dead for months.



Not anymore, apparently.


----------



## iamtheend (Jun 13, 2015)

Wouldn't wear one mainly because I live in an area where I would get my ass beat up and hospitalised haha and I'd look like a tit


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 13, 2015)

iamtheend said:


> Wouldn't wear one mainly because I live in an area where I would get my ass beat up and hospitalised haha and I'd look like a tit



People walk around Cardiff wearing daffodil flower hats, I think you'll be fine. c:
There's always the Cardiff Furs fur meet, too!


----------



## iamtheend (Jun 13, 2015)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> People walk around Cardiff wearing daffodil flower hats, I think you'll be fine. c:
> There's always the Cardiff Furs fur meet, too!


Yeah but a daffodil flower hat is a welsh tradition haha a tail is not and I live in the ass crack of the valleys where most people have no idea what the Internet is


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 13, 2015)

iamtheend said:


> where most people have no idea what the Internet is



"Is that some kinda new sheep shearing contraption?"


----------



## iamtheend (Jun 13, 2015)

Fluffified said:


> t. >///< I like to hide my face. =w=


 Yeah same, I'd like a Fursuit but won't have one for a long while. Still a definite no on the tail and/or ears even though I've seen people in Cardiff wearing them.


----------



## Traven V (Jun 13, 2015)

I have before and made an 8 mile walk across town with it on and my paws as well.
One time I took a walk with it on during Halloween and got a friendly honk as I was walking down the street. Which was fun.


----------



## iamtheend (Jun 13, 2015)

Fluffified said:


> Sorry that they are so looked down upon where you are/people are too closed-minded to understand. :c


 That's the Welsh for you Haha  

I think I'd only ever wear one on Halloween but then again all my friends would be like "F**k he was a furry all along"


----------



## iamtheend (Jun 14, 2015)

Fluffified said:


> Ahhh.
> 
> You could just say that you are a cartoon character/anthromorphic character from a show you like, etc. Then without them hearing you, you'd whisper saying, "No, I'm not." XDDD


I don't think that'd work haha these people I'm talking about I've Know nearly all my life and share a career with some of them so they know me all to well and would catch me out haha


----------



## iamtheend (Jun 14, 2015)

Fluffified said:


> Hmmmâ€¦well. I guess no tail for Halloween then unless you don't care what they think! >w<


 Wouldn't be too bothered about them knowing I'd just prefer that my private life remains private haha, 
maybe one day I'll build up the confidence to wear something that shows I'm a furry but that day won't be any time soon


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 14, 2015)

I would love to take some fox ears and attach them to my headphones. The only problem would be if the headphones were to break.


----------



## macchagamer (Jun 14, 2015)

Planning on making a tail when I make a fursuit.


----------



## iamtheend (Jun 14, 2015)

macchagamer said:


> Planning on making a tail when I make a fursuit.



I would never have the patience to do that


----------



## HaloTennis (Jun 14, 2015)

I wore a tail in public for the first time today. It honestly felt a bit on the bizarre side, but maybe it's something I just have to get used to. I had no problem wearing it at my FurMeet the same night though.


----------



## iamtheend (Jun 14, 2015)

HaloTennis said:


> I wore a tail in public for the first time today. It honestly felt a bit on the bizarre side, but maybe it's something I just have to get used to. I had no problem wearing it at my FurMeet the same night though.


Props to you my friend glad to see that some people aren't as shy and self conscious as me haha


----------



## HaloTennis (Jun 14, 2015)

iamtheend said:


> Props to you my friend glad to see that some people aren't as shy and self conscious as me haha



Well thank you  you might think that you'll get negative reactions but in reality, people will either walk by like it's no big deal or give you a compliment. Can't say I blame you for being shy about it considering how the internet receives the fandom.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 14, 2015)

I think it would be bloody awesome to wear a tail around the town while chilling with homies or going to the movies. It doesn't make much sense to wear a tail while doing mundane day-to-day tasks, though.


----------



## Sylox (Jun 14, 2015)

Wear one down here and you're asking to get fucked up.


----------



## HaloTennis (Jun 15, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Wear one down here and you're asking to get fucked up.



That's a shame


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 15, 2015)

HaloTennis said:


> That's a shame


Simply live where Sylox lives and you're asking to get fucked up. :V


----------



## okh (Jun 15, 2015)

I wouldn't, I'm mostly a digital person. No real-world furriness.


----------



## Spatel (Jun 16, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Simply live where Sylox lives and you're asking to get fucked up. :V



[video=youtube;SBs455jwb8w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBs455jwb8w[/video]


----------



## SassySpringbok (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't have a springbok tail but I do have a nice fox tail that I wear all the time. I do occasionally worry about what people think but then I get compliments on it and that makes me relax. Oh and kids tend to freak out when they see a girl with a tail so that's always fun!


----------

